# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Regels blijven uit

## lien93

hoi

ik ben lien en ben 17jr. 4 maand geleden moest ik even stoppen met de pil. ik moet bij mijn volgende periode weer beginnen. maar mij regels blijven uit. ik moest nu toch al 2 weken terug mijn regels gehad hebben. maar nu komen ze niet! ik vond wel dat mijn laatste regels ook lang uit bleven, maar niet zolang. :EEK!:  nu moet het ook juist lukken dat de dokter bloed in mijn urine heeft gevonden.
nu is mijn vraag of die 2 iets bij mekaar te maken hebben? :Confused: 

ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen
MVG lien

----------

